# Enduro Challenge 2009 in Hamburg



## Superflyer (23. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Freundinnen und Freunde der Enduroveranstaltungen, 

es ist nun ca. ein Jahr her, das die letzte Enduro Challenge in Hamburg / Harburger Berge stattfand. 
Eigentlich war eine weitere Challenge für den November geplant.

Leider kann diese in 2009 nicht stattfinden, deshalb wird als nächster Termin der 27.02.10 für die Austragung angestrebt. 

Es wird davon ausgangen, das bis dahin alle Hürden beseitigt sind und eine Neuauflage der Challenge stattfinden kann. 

In dem Sinne. 

Der Superflyer


----------



## kroiterfee (23. November 2009)

mehr infos bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (23. November 2009)

Schade, dass die Challenge nicht statt findet. Bei den momentanen Temperaturen und Bodenverhältnissen in den HaBe wäre das ein Riesenspass geworden!

27.02. ist geblockt.


----------



## DaZarter85 (5. Dezember 2009)

nagut, schon mal vormerken, möcht auch dabei sein.!


----------



## paul.lahner (23. Dezember 2009)

moin,

gibs schon was neues,hat jemand einen link wo mehr zu erfahren ist??


----------



## Superflyer (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jungs und interessierte Endurofahrer, 

die Planung für die Challenge steht und sie wird jetzt allerdings einen Tag später stattfinden, als oben angegeben. 
Also der Termin ist am Sonntag dem 28.02.2010 in der Region der Harburger Berge. 
Alle weiteren Infos, werden noch bekannt geben, wenn es soweit ist. 
Also liebes Endurovolk, wir sehen uns am letzten Feb. Wochenende in den Harburger Bergen. 

In dem Sinne 

Der Superflyer


----------



## paul.lahner (16. Januar 2010)

moin,


gib s denn was neues????


----------



## sannihh (19. Januar 2010)

Wann sollen wir uns anmelden ? Werde auf jeden Fall dabei sein )))


----------



## de_reu (19. Januar 2010)

Superflyer schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und interessierte Endurofahrer,
> 
> die Planung für die Challenge steht und sie wird jetzt allerdings einen Tag später stattfinden, als oben angegeben.
> Also der Termin ist am Sonntag dem 28.02.2010 in der Region der Harburger Berge.
> ...



Details; bin natürlich auch mit am Start!
CU  de


----------



## kosh_hh (20. Januar 2010)

hat letztes mal spaß gemacht. Der 28. ist reserviert.

Schade, dass es in den HaBes nichts bös verblocktes gibt - so ist es dann doch eher eine CC-Challenge

Grüße


----------



## Elfchen (20. Januar 2010)

Huhu, ist ja nu bald. Gibts hier mal mehr Infos?
Pics vom letzten Jahr? War noch nie bei den Harburger Bergen. Könnte das aber mal mit nem WE in HH koppeln 
Aber wohl nur zum zuschauen 

LG Elfchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (7. Februar 2010)

wollt ihr das nicht lieber einen monat verschieben,bei dem sch.... wetter?


----------



## Superflyer (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Enduro-Gemeinde, 

noch steht der Plan am 28.02.10 die Challenge stattfinden zu lassen. 
Allerdings kann uns das Wetter einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Gerade sieht es nicht danach aus, das man am 28.02. im Wald fahren kann. 
Deshalb habe ich folgenden Plan:
A.: Alle die Fahren wollen melden sich unter: 
[email protected] an. 
B.: Ihr bekommt eine Email mit allen wichtigen Infos usw. . 
C.: Diese sende ich aber erst am Donnerstag 25.02.010 direkt vor der Veranstaltung nachdem ich mir ein Bild vom Strecken zustand gemacht habe. 
D.: Falls die Strecken noch nicht befahrbar sind, werden ich die Enduro-Challenge vom 28.02.10 auf den 14.03.10 verlegen. 

So nun freue mich auf eure Anmeldungen. 

MFG
Der Superflyer


----------



## juweb (28. März 2010)

Schön war's!


----------



## juweb (28. März 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Blackdog1981 (20. August 2010)

hallo 
was ist mit 2011 wird es auch eine challenge geben????

MFG Jose


----------



## SkH (15. Februar 2011)

Halloo aus Hamburg waldfrieden.
mich würde auch konkret mal interessieren ob es 2011 stattfinden oder ähnliche events in und um Hamburg .

Luke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (15. Februar 2011)

Oh ja, da wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## lukidtm (22. Februar 2011)

Hey

bei dem was ich bis jetzt so gehört hab wäre ich auch dabei wenns dieses jahr eine geben würde 

mfg luki


----------



## juweb (22. Februar 2011)

Aus gewöhnlich ganz gut informierten Kreisen hört man was von April. März soll wohl aus beruflichen Gründen nicht  gehen...


----------



## zrider (5. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wird es 2012 wieder eine Enduro Challenge oder Ähnliches in und um Hamburg geben?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. März 2012)

Das wäre super!
Aber ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass die Specialized Enduro Serie dieses Jahr genug Stress für den Superflyer bedeutet.


----------



## zrider (11. März 2012)

Schade, dass die Specialized Enduro Serie kein Rennen im Norden veranstaltet.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (11. März 2012)

find ich auch sehr schade das nichts veranstaltet wird, offe das in Malente dieses jahr wird das Rennen start findet


----------



## juweb (11. März 2012)

Also ich denke die Hamburger Szene kann das doch auch selbst in die Hand nehmen, was Matthias und wir Dresdner als Zeitnahme gemacht haben, oder hat es Hamburg etwa nicht drauf??  Wir erläutern das gern, es geht mit Handys oder auch mit Funkweckern und Strecken festlegen ist ja auch kein Akt...


----------



## Technokrat (14. März 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich kann da meinem Vorschreiber nur beipflichten. 
Eigentlich ist echt simpel eine Enduro Challenge zu machen, nur muss es jemand machen und der Superflyer, mit Hilfe von Dresden, hat gezeigt wie es geht. 
Jetzt sollten aber mal andere Verantwortung übernehmen. 
Gerade die, die danach fragen. Also Hamburg was geht...................


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. August 2012)

GIbts nun was dieses Jahr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. August 2012)

Siehe anderen Thread, ich wäre auch stark interessiert!


----------

